# Industrielle (5000+L/h) Pumpe + PC Wasserkühlung



## NerdFlanders (4. März 2021)

Hey Leute,

hatte vorhin eine _etwas _verrückte Idee im PCGH in Gefahr Thread (https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/pcgh-in-gefahr.600641/#post-10689247):

Eine Wasserkühlung mit einer industriellen Pumpe. Sagen wir mal 5000-10000L/h?

Hat sowas schon jemand getestet? Gibt es Erfahrungen? Zu mindestens eine schnelle Google und YT Suche brachte nichts...

Jetzt hätte ich richtig Bock sowas in Aktion zu sehen, aber leider halte ich die Wahrscheinlichkeit für ein Comeback von PCGH in Gefahr eher klein  Jetzt wäre meine Hoffnung dass ich hier genug Staub aufwirble und jemand mit den nötigen Ressourcen sich der Sache annimmt  Bin nicht auf sozialenNetzwerken um dort jemand zu taggen, vll. hätte ja @der8auer Interesse? 

PS: eine passende Pumpe wär sogar super billig... https://www.amazon.de/Einhell-2768-Eintauchtiefe-Schwimmschalter-Universalanschluss/dp/B00B18KADW


----------



## BigBoymann (4. März 2021)

Wie soll das funktionieren? Denke mal, dass die üblichen Wakü Komponenten diesen Durchfluss nicht schaffen, der Gegendruck der Anlage wird viel zu hoch sein um Wasser durchzudrücken, wenn nicht sogar der Druck der Pumpe dann zu hoch wird und zum zerberstern der Komponenten führt. 

Was man sicherlich machen könnte, Komponenten anfertigen, aber fraglich ob dies was bringt, da man hier maximalen Durchfluss erzielen würde, aber die Kontaktflächen dafür sehr klein sein werden. Damit ist der Wärmeübergang wieder viel schlechter als in einem normalen Waküblock, der eben durch kleine Finnen die kontaktfläche Wasser / Kupfer dramatisch erhöht.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (4. März 2021)

Vor Jahren hat sich hier ein User mittels mehrerer Laing DDC (soweit ich mich erinnern kann) an die 1000 Liter in der Stunde gemacht. Naja ich persönlich fand schon damals das Thema recht uninteressant (War für mich halt eine Machbarkeitsstudie), das würde sich nur ändern wenn ein User meint sich eine TS8/8 mit Porsche Antrieb (Feuerwehrmänner wissen was ich meine. ) in den Kreislauf zu zimmern. Alleine die Konstruktion der Reduzierstücke für den Anschluss an den Kreislauf ...


----------



## NerdFlanders (4. März 2021)

BigBoymann schrieb:


> Wie soll das funktionieren? Denke mal, dass die üblichen Wakü Komponenten diesen Durchfluss nicht schaffen, der Gegendruck der Anlage wird viel zu hoch sein um Wasser durchzudrücken, wenn nicht sogar der Druck der Pumpe dann zu hoch wird und zum zerberstern der Komponenten führt.
> 
> Was man sicherlich machen könnte, Komponenten anfertigen, aber fraglich ob dies was bringt, da man hier maximalen Durchfluss erzielen würde, aber die Kontaktflächen dafür sehr klein sein werden. Damit ist der Wärmeübergang wieder viel schlechter als in einem normalen Waküblock, der eben durch kleine Finnen die kontaktfläche Wasser / Kupfer dramatisch erhöht.


Genau das wäre ja der Reiz an der Sache. Was gibt zuerst nach, was hält die Belastung aus, kann man Lösungen improvisieren... ?

Dass es keine (kaum) Kühlleistung bringt ist auch klar - das Wasser ist dann ja auch viel kürzer im Radiator.


----------



## Olstyle (4. März 2021)

Eine Saugpumpe ist keine Umwälzpumpe. Keine Ahnung wie erster sich in einem Kreislauf verhält. Aber natürlich gibt es auch Umwälzpumpen mit mehr Leistung. Z.B. 








						Grundfos Magna1 25-80/180
					

Umwälzpumpe der höchsten Qualität für mittelgroße Systeme.




					www.wasserpumpe.de
				



Solang man sich von dünnem Plexi, ungesicherten Tüllen und gesteckten Radiatoren (Airplex und Cape Cora) fern hält glaube ich dass so ein Wakü Kreislauf das auch durchaus ab kann.


----------



## NerdFlanders (4. März 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Eine Saugpumpe ist keine Umwälzpumpe. Keine Ahnung wie erster sich in einem Kreislauf verhält.


Ist nicht jede Tauchpumpe eine Saugpumpe? Also so wie Früher oft gemacht wurde?


----------



## BigBoymann (4. März 2021)

NerdFlanders schrieb:


> Genau das wäre ja der Reiz an der Sache. Was gibt zuerst nach, was hält die Belastung aus, kann man Lösungen improvisieren... ?
> 
> Dass es keine (kaum) Kühlleistung bringt ist auch klar - das Wasser ist dann ja auch viel kürzer im Radiator.


Wie lange das Wasser im Radiator ist,  ist meine ich egal. Eigentlich ist sogar das Credo mehr Durchfluss mehr Kühlleistung. Aber hier wird das Problem einfach sein, dass die Leitungen für einen Durchfluss von 10.000l nicht ausgelegt sind, daher wird die Pumpe zum einen die angebene Literzahl nicht im Ansatz schaffen und zum anderen wird zwangsläufig der Druck steigen. Wenn du Glück hast, fliegen dir die Leitungen um die Ohren, wenn du Pech hast, die Radioatoren, Kühlböcke.


----------



## Sinusspass (4. März 2021)

Das Hauptproblem ist schlicht, dass die Durchflussangabe bei Pumpen immer eine Maximalangabe ohne Gegendruck ist. In der Wasserkühlung hat man aber verdammt viel Gegendruck, sodass man für hohen Durchfluss auch richtig viel Druck braucht. Und zwar wirklich viel! Für 1000 l/h braucht man locker mehrere Bar.


NerdFlanders schrieb:


> PS: eine passende Pumpe wär sogar super billig... https://www.amazon.de/Einhell-2768-Eintauchtiefe-Schwimmschalter-Universalanschluss/dp/B00B18KADW


Die 270W-Version ist mit 5,5m Förderhöhe angegeben, sprich 0,55 Bar. Das ist nicht gerade viel, eine Laing DDC 3.2 hat schon 4,7m, womit sie zwar eine der stärksten Pumpen im Wakü-Bereich ist, aber noch weit ab von kritisch. 
Gefährlich wird es bei Drücken über 1 Bar. Ich hab mit 4 DDCs schon mal Hardtubes aus den Anschlüssen gefeuert und mein System geflutet. Davon mal abgesehen hält so ein System mehr aus, irgendein Youtuber hat das mal mit Luftdruck getestet und bei 8 Bar sind dann die Schläuche rausgeflogen.


Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Vor Jahren hat sich hier ein User mittels mehrerer Laing DDC (soweit ich mich erinnern kann) an die 1000 Liter in der Stunde gemacht.


Ich glaube, es waren D5´s. War jedenfalls interessant zu lesen, vor allem, als der Kreislauf irgendwo nachgegeben und sich in 2 Sekunden an die Decke entleert hat.  


NerdFlanders schrieb:


> Dass es keine (kaum) Kühlleistung bringt ist auch klar - das Wasser ist dann ja auch viel kürzer im Radiator.


Unsinn. Das Wasser nimmt pro Volumeneinheit weit weniger Wärme auf -die aufgenommene Wärmemenge bleibt gleich, die Wärmeaufnahme und Abgabe verbessern sich-, sodass selbst kurze Verweilzeiten im Radiator kein Problem sind. Mehr Durchfluss bringt immer mehr Kühlleistung, nur ist der Unterschied in der Regel ziemlich klein.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (4. März 2021)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Ich glaube, es waren D5´s. War jedenfalls interessant zu lesen, vor allem, als der Kreislauf irgendwo nachgegeben und sich in 2 Sekunden an die Decke entleert hat.


Mag sein ... hab das eher beiläufig verfolgt aus obigen Grund. Das sich der Kreislauf "gewehrt" hat ist mir schon völlig abkömmlich.   




Sinusspass schrieb:


> Mehr Durchfluss bringt immer mehr Kühlleistung, nur ist der Unterschied in der Regel ziemlich klein.



Und wie wir alle wissen in keiner Relation zum investierten Geldbetrag. Habe zwar selbst zwei Pumpen in einem Kreislauf, aber das auch nur aus redundanten Grund.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (5. März 2021)

Zur Pumpe wurde im wesentlichen alles gesagt: 5,5 m Förderhöhe liegt nur knapp über einzelnen und unter Mehrfach-Wasserkühlungspumpen, die größere Förderhöhe lässt sich in einem handelsüblichen Kreislauf also nicht umsetzen und sie würde auch nicht für niedrigere Temperaturen sorgen. Im Gegenteil – bereits dieses Modell verbraucht 270 W und die landen mehrheitlich als Abwärme im Wasser.



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Das Hauptproblem ist schlicht, dass die Durchflussangabe bei Pumpen immer eine Maximalangabe ohne Gegendruck ist. In der Wasserkühlung hat man aber verdammt viel Gegendruck, sodass man für hohen Durchfluss auch richtig viel Druck braucht. Und zwar wirklich viel! Für 1000 l/h braucht man locker mehrere Bar.
> 
> Die 270W-Version ist mit 5,5m Förderhöhe angegeben, sprich 0,55 Bar. Das ist nicht gerade viel, eine Laing DDC 3.2 hat schon 4,7m, womit sie zwar eine der stärksten Pumpen im Wakü-Bereich ist, aber noch weit ab von kritisch.
> Gefährlich wird es bei Drücken über 1 Bar. Ich hab mit 4 DDCs schon mal Hardtubes aus den Anschlüssen gefeuert und mein System geflutet. Davon mal abgesehen hält so ein System mehr aus, irgendein Youtuber hat das mal mit Luftdruck getestet und bei 8 Bar sind dann die Schläuche rausgeflogen.
> ...



Mit der richtigen Anschluss-Schlauch-Kombination ist auch mehr möglich. Früher, als die Gummistiefel noch aus Holzu und die günstigen Wakü-Anschlüsse vom Pneumatiker eingekauft waren, habe ich mal versucht, Weichmacher-Belag von der Innenseite eines >45 °C warm gewordenen Schlauchs zu entfernen, in dem ich einen Propfen durchtreiben wollte. Bei 12 bar und sicherlich 1-2 mm Schlauchüberdehnung habe ich dann lieber den Propfen verkleinert, damit er leichter durchgeht. (Das Manöver hat übrigens nicht viel gebracht.)

Wasserkühlungskomponenten sind aber oft nur noch für unter 1 Bar ausgelegt und das sollte man auch beachten. Als ich seinerzeit den Cora getestet habe (Ergebnis für die ursprüngliche Version mit zwei O-Ringen: Je nach Fettmenge teilweise nur 0,21 Bar), knackten der ebenfalls geprüfte Nova und Black Ice bei ihren nominell 2,0 beziehungsweise 1,7 bar schon hörbar und einige Plexiglasteile werden mittlerweile auf wenige Millimeter Reststärke gefräst. Für Industriekunden gibt es aber die meisten Bauteile auch in einer 5-, teilweise sogar 10-bar-Ausführung.


----------

